# Deep cut on bulb of heel



## Christmas Crumpet (5 November 2007)

Brought the new horse in and she's managed to cut the bulb of her heel of her near hind. Think she did it on a flint - it has sliced up it.

I've cleaned it out and squirted somegreen oils in. I've turned her out with a dressing and vet wrap on because she is one that needs to be out as much as possible and I wanted to keep it clean. I will take the dressing/vetwrap off this evening so it can breathe and hopefully start healing.

Should I be doing anthing else?


----------



## brightmount (5 November 2007)

Difficult area to put a dressing on - I hope she won't have already taken it off for you when you bring her in. If it's very deep I would get the vet to advise you as you don't want an infection to set in. Otherwise, Sudocrem is good for heel bulbs as it is thick and forms a barrier.


----------



## k9h (5 November 2007)

A friens horse did this by putting it's hoof through wire fence &amp; cut down into the bulb quite away &amp; across it. Vet was on about doing pinch grafts out of it's neck &amp; everythng. She told him where to go! as Op cost way more than the horse did! So she just put aloe vera gel on the wound &amp; an over reach boot to keep the flies off as was in summer &amp; he healed up perfectly you could't even find a scar afterwards.
But then another friends horse over reached into it's front hoof doing the exact same injury whilst out hunting, I tried to cheer her up telling her of above story. Sadly though her's had to be PTS as had smashed the bones in the hoof.
So if in doubt get the vet it. Sorry not been much help!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 November 2007)

The vet is coming out tonight to see my other horse anyway so have cleaned it twice thoroughly and put green oils on and vetwrap and a dressing to keep it clean out in the field today. Think it should be ok - hope so - quite fancy taking her hunting next week!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (5 November 2007)

if you can, (i get my horse to do it to help prevent thrush) by simply getting a strong salt water solution in a bucket and getting horse to keep foot in them, this would also help healing, or if you live near a beach, walks in the sea will help wonders on top of what your doing


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (6 November 2007)

The vet came out last night to see my other crock of a horse and I pulled the mare out to show him. He said to clean it with boiled salt water and keep it clean and it should be fine. He may snip the flap of skin off but doesn't need to at the moment because it's helping protect it. 

It seems to be healing pretty well all in all - thanks for everyone's advice. 

Salt water and Sudocrem - they're the way forward!!


----------

